# Wyred 4 sound or Nuforce multichannel amp?



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I am hoping someone has had both the Wyred 4 sound MC 5 channel with the front 500 watt channel or the top of the line Nuforce multichannel amp and compared them. I was thinking about picking up one or the other to compare to my current amp which is a beast at about 140 lbs. I tend to move a lot as I do real estate investing so lugging around my beast is getting old and one of these lighter amps would be great if they at least sound as good.

I am mostly movies and TV now due to my hectic schedule so I need a dynamic amp and preferably less than 80 lbs.


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Haven't compared the 2, but I'm more then thrilled with the Wyred, I have the 500x3, 250x4 7 channel amp.... drives all my Paradigm Sigs effortlessly. I previously had a Rotel, at 200wpc which was pretty much fine, but the Wyred seems a touch smoother and allows me a good bit more headroom to keep up with my DIY subs.... I also have the D-Sonic 500x3 250x2 amps and I would put it pretty much in line with the Wyred4Sound amp as well.... Both great, well built, smooth and plenty powerful products.... I would highly suggest either product... And both are awesome companies to deal with.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Warp.

Your config of 500x3 and 250x4 was what I was thinking of getting too. I know what monster subs you have so it's good to know the Wyred can keep up with them.


----------

